# Win 10 detecting but not enabling Nvidia GT 520 M



## mrcook (Oct 15, 2008)

After upgrading my MSI CX640 16Y1 from W7 to W 10, device manager under display adapter shows both the Intel HD 3000 and the Nvidia GT 520 M as enabled. 
I can access the Nvidia Control Panel, and thru G force experience update the drivers. However, there is an icon “Nvidia GPU Activity” in the noticification area saying “_There are no applications running on this GPU_”. So I imagine the graphics are provided by the i3 CPU. An inferior configuration for performance. In the previous W 7 OS there was only one entry in display devices; Nvidia, not two as present.
I have checked bios and there is no entry regarding graphics. 
So has anyone come accross a solution to this issue ? 
There is odd boot up behaviour also. Boots up to a black screen, then after sound jingle I use power button to turn off, when the lights are off, then power on again and it loads. Unsure if the issues are related.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Disconnect the Video cable from the MOBO and plug it into your card.


----------



## mrcook (Oct 15, 2008)

Corday said:


> Disconnect the Video cable from the MOBO and plug it into your card.


MSI CX640 16Y1 is a laptop, i3 2nd Gen with Nvidia card.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

mrcook said:


> there is an icon “Nvidia GPU Activity” in the noticification area saying “_There are no applications running on this GPU_”. So I imagine the graphics are provided by the i3 CPU. An inferior configuration for performance. In the previous W 7 OS there was only one entry in display devices; Nvidia, not two as present.


In Windows 7 device manager will show all graphics devices, perhaps you only noticed one.
A notification that there are no applications using the GPU is just that, you must be using it, ie gaming or watching a video for it to function.
There doesn't appear to be any issue apart from the windows 10 double boot required which may be related to power states and could possibly be patched when they get around to it.


----------



## mrcook (Oct 15, 2008)

Panther063 said:


> In Windows 7 device manager will show all graphics devices, perhaps you only noticed one.
> A notification that there are no applications using the GPU is just that, you must be using it, ie gaming or watching a video for it to function.
> There doesn't appear to be any issue apart from the windows 10 double boot required which may be related to power states and could possibly be patched when they get around to it.


Im advised that Nvidia Optimus allocates resources on demand between both GPUs though my kit is low end and the gamers out there are laughing at my concern ! I think you've got a point on the double boot, start up, boots up to the "jingle" sound, hd activity light then goes to an occasional blink, still no screen display. Then I press the power button for a second, sleep state, then power button again for a second and Voi la, I see my sign in. Spent hours with MS support with remote control with no solution or diagnosis as they lost their interface on reboot.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Have you tried finding Nvidia drivers for that card as Nvidia seems to have come out with a lot of drivers to handle Windows 10 issues, which abound.

Drivers | GeForce


----------



## mrcook (Oct 15, 2008)

Rich-M said:


> Have you tried finding Nvidia drivers for that card as Nvidia seems to have come out with a lot of drivers to handle Windows 10 issues, which abound.
> 
> Drivers | GeForce


The result of their latest driver:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vc51f0ix7ldu3l2/nvidia control panel and lockapp.png?dl=0

So now "lockapp.exe" has joined us in the Nvidia pop up..


----------

